# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  عجينة وحدة و حشوات و أفكار منوعة ..مميز وبالصور

## رشيقة و نص

هالموضوع منقول من موقع ثانيل

لأنه فعلا مميز جدا

وبالصور



مقادير العجينه


3أكواب دقيق أبيض

6ملاعق حليب جاف

ملعقه كبيره خميره فوريه

ملعقه كبيره بكنج بودر

قليل من الملح

نص فنجال شاهي زيت

كوب مويه للعجن




المقادير كما في الصوره التاليه




:

:


:








نضع المقادير السابقه مع بعض عدا الدقيق نضعه بالتدريج

ونعجنها كما في الصوره التاليه نتركها حتى تخمر







مقــــــــــادير حشوة الفطائر



صدور دجاج_نقانق_زيتون أخضر وأسود_طماطم مفرومه_بصل 

مفروم_فلفل رومي وفلفل طرشي _ليمون _بقدونس _زيت 

زيتون_زعتر _سماق_صلصه_سبانخ_ملح_ 

بهارات مشكله_جزر _جبنة المراعي مربعات. 










مقــــــــــــــادير السبانخ



سبانخ _بصل مفروم_زيت زيتون_سماق _ليمون_ ملح












طريقة عمل الحشوه



نضع الزيت والبصل









ثضع السبانخ ع البصل بعد ما يحمر









ثم نضع عصير اليمون ع والسماق والملح ع السبانخ





هذا شكل حشوة السبانخ النهائيه





.................................................. .......................................



صلصة البيتزاء



نضع الزيت والبصل في القدر حتى يحمر 







نضع الطماطم والصلصه والبهارات والملح ع البصل












هذي صلصة البيتزاء جاهزه












.................................................. .............................

يتبع>>>

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## رشيقة و نص

حشوة فطائر ألدجاج




نسلق صدور الدجاج في مويه وملح







صدور الدجاج بعد ما سلقناها







نضع الزيت والبصل في القدر










نقطع صدور الدجاج قطع صغيره










ومن ثم نضع الدجاج والبهارات والملح على البصل بعد ما يحمر
















نبشر الجزر ونضيفه










نقطع البقدونس ونضيفه










وهذي الحشوه أصبحت جاهزه






.................................................. ..................................










اصبحت حشواااااات الفطائر جاهزه كما في الصوره التاليه:





وهذي العجينه بعد ما خمرة 










.................................................. ................

يتبع >>>

----------


## رشيقة و نص

طريقة عمل فطائر الدجاج




نفرد العجينه ونقطعها أوصال صغيره









نجيب فلفل الطرشي ونفتحها من النص ونفرغ الحب الي فيها








ومن ثم نحشاها من حشوة الدجاج







ناخذ العجينه ونلفها على الفلفله مثل الأقماع




 








وهذا شكل القمع بعد التحمير 







.................................................. ....................................

طريقة عمل فطائر السبانخ




نفرد العجينه ونقطعها دوائر












ونحطها على القطاعه تبع السمبوسه ونحشوها من السبانخ












.................................................. .....................





البيتزاااااااااء



نفرد عجينه ونقطعها دوائر ونضعها في الصينيه





ثم نضع الصلصه على العجينه 







ونضع الزيتون والفلفل الرومي والنقانق عليها وندخلها الفرن







.................................................. .....................................




يتبع>>>

----------


## رشيقة و نص

طريقة عمل فطائر النقانق





نفرد العجينه وم ثم نضع جبنة المربعات ونضع النقانق 



نلفها ومن ثم نضعها في الصينيه كي تحمر









.................................................. ......



طريقة عمل فطائر الزعتر





نفرد عجينه ونخليها سميكه شوي ونقطعها دوائر ونخبزها ومن ثم 


نحشيها بالزعتر والزيت زيتون





.................................................. ..........



عصير الكيوي والبر تقاااال 


مقــــــــــــــــــــادير العصير



6حبات كيوي


حبة ليمون


نعناع



عصير البرتقال 


6حباااااااااات برتقال










طريقة عمل عصير الكيوي






نضع الكيوي واليمون وانعناع في الخلاط ونخلطها ونقدمها









طريقة عمل عصير البرتقال



الطريقه المعرووووووووووووفه




************************************************** *******

----------


## رشيقة و نص

الموضوع منقووول لأنه مميز

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

رررررررررروعة طريقة الفلفل يمي يمي  :Smile:

----------


## laperrla

حتى انا حبيت حركه الفلفل

----------


## ورد جوري33

ماشاء الله رووووعه

----------


## قلبي وروحي

يميييي

----------


## sham3a

رووووووعه الطريقة
وعجبتني فكرة الفلفل 
يمي يمممي

يسلمووو

----------


## !! بنت دبي !!

افكار حلوة

مشكورة

----------


## أصيله*

ما قصرتي والله

----------


## huda2011

جميلة جدا تسلم ايادى اللى نقلها

----------


## LADYSHOP

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شجون 2009

يمييييي يممميي

مشكوره

----------


## LADUREE

نااااااايسسس
 :2:

----------


## uae13122



----------


## ورقة ناعمة

ووواااو تسلمين

----------


## m3andah

يمييييييييييي

شكلهم لذيييذ

عيبتني حركة الفلفل 

نايس

----------


## سراب الليل77

حلو طريقه

----------


## أم زمرده

سبحان الله وبحمده ، سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## دلع الحوامد

تسلم ايدج حبيبتي وايد عيبتن طريقة الفلفل  :5:

----------


## امل السورية

مووووووووووووووووووووفقة

----------


## كلوديا

روعه ماشاء الله ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## WATMOR



----------


## الخيزران

*رووووووعه تسلم ايدج*  :16:

----------

